# Hi all...



## pcdoc (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi all. I've been lurking and reading for a few days now here I am joined up. Some interesting stuff on here.

Regards

bob


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

********WELCOME*******

from SW Scotland

where you located..?

and what equipment do you have at the moment..?

you can put your location in your Location.......


----------



## pcdoc (Dec 4, 2015)

ATM John I've got the bella espresso machine and krups GVX2 grinder. My tamper is a self made 51mm hardwood one turned on the lathe, I call it the "Knobknocker"


----------

